# grafischen Terminplaner erstellen aber womit?



## jensner (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei mich in Java reinzuarbeiten.
Nun würde ich zu Übungszwecken und weil mich dieses Thema schon lange 
interessiert gerne einen Terminplaner mit grafischer Oberfläche erstellen.

in der Art wie hier: http://www.softwarenetz.de/showimg.php4?width=800&height=600&name=termin/screen0.gif
(Ich meine nur den mittleren, gelb hinterlegten Teil)

Ich würde die Termine jedoch gerne mit der Maus verschieben können.

Meine Frage ist nun mit welchem Packet kann man so etwas realisieren.
Bzw. mit welcher Technik geht das grundsätzlich.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Gruß Jens


----------



## flashray (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jens,

als GUI Framework wird dir Swing auf jeden Fall nicht reichen. Swingx von SwingLabs müsste jedoch den Bedarf an notwendigen GUI Komponenten abdecken:
http://swinglabs.org/screenshots.jsp

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, wieviel Erfahrung hast du bezüglich Java. Wenn du schon mit Swing und AWT nicht sehr sehr vertraut bist, solltest du eher kleiner Anfangen.

Dann das nächste Problem, ist die Speicherung der Daten. Du brauchst für so eine Anwendung entweder eine kleine Datenbank, oder du müsstest die Daten im XML Format speichern. In wieweit kennst du dich mit Datenbanken oder XML aus.

Fazit: Wenn du mit Swing und AWT nicht sehr vertraut bist, und keinen der beiden Techniken Datenbank oder XML kennst, wäre zunächst ein einfacher Reminder die richtigere Wahl   .

Vg Erdal


----------



## jensner (9. Mai 2006)

Danke Dir schon mal für die Info bzgl. Swingx.
Sieht schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.

Wie schon gesagt bin ich momentan dabei mich in Java einzuarbeiten.
Ich habe vorher bereits etwas VB und etwas mehr PHP programmiert.
Mit PHP mache ich auch sehr viel in Verbindung mit einer Datenbank (MySql)
daher habe ich in dieser Richtung schon mal etwas Erfahrung.

Somit würde ich selbstverständlich eine DB für die Daten verwenden.

Dein Fazit kann ich gut nachvollziehen aber ich brauche irgendwie ein Ziel damit 
ich weiß warum ich das mache. Die Übungsaufgaben in den diversen Büchern
sind einfach immer nur Spielereien ohne echten Nutzen. Das langweilt mich total...

Gruß Jens


----------



## flashray (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jens,

ok, das du schon Programmiererfahrung hast, wenns auch nicht Java ist, ist schon mal gut. Datenbankerfahrung ist ein weiteres Plus.

Allerdings sollte der Terminplaner schon ein längerfristiges Ziel sein. Du müsstest wohl doch zunächst mit den Spielereien anfangen. Denn genauso langweilig nicht ersehnstwerte Ziele sind, ebenso frustrierend sind weitentfernte Ziele welche einem die Geduld rauben.

Aber fang schon mal an, nach den ersten Wochen wirst du dich besser einschätzen können. Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg mit Java  . 
Vergiss nicht einen Link hier ins Forum zu posten, wenn du die erste Betaversion online gestellt hast  .


Vg Erdal


----------



## jensner (10. Mai 2006)

Hi nochmal,

ich denk mir einfach (in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn), dass kann doch nicht soooo
kompliziert sein ein Termin-Objekt (Infokästchen) mit den Termininfos an einem Raster-Hitergrund auszurichten.

Nur wie geht man das an, mit Layern?
(Die Termin-Objekte sollen ja auf dem Raster verschiebbar sein)

Ach manno, gebt mir doch einfach mal nen Stichwort wie man so etwas 
realisiert :-( 

Gruß Jensner


----------



## flashray (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jens,

die Komponente mit den Rastern könntest du beispielsweise mit einem JTable oder mehreren nebeneinander gereihten JList's realisieren, bzw. JXTable und JXList.

Das verschieben nennt sich in der GUI Sprache wie du auch bestimmt weisst Drag and Drop. Müsstest halt schauen in wieweit die oben genannten Komponenten das Drag and Drop unterstützen.

Einfach mal nach JTable, JList, JXTable, JXList, Drag and Drop googlen.

Vg Erdal


----------

